#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the third thread of Innovator of the DAY! 

The rules are simple..

1. We will post 'part of face' of a popular  innovator every day. You  have to guess that innovator and post it as a  reply on this thread. And  yes, the fastest guesser (who's correct)  will get his/her mobile  recharged by Rs. 100!!

2. In case it turns out to be too difficult for you, we will keep giving   you hints periodically! So you need to check back on this thread time   and again for hints.*

*3. The correct answer and the winner will be announced next day on this thread itself!

Here are some more details about this contest: Innovator of the Day

I believe I am done with the rules...Here's the today's innovator--*
*Innovator 1 of the Day--*

*Innovator 2 of the Day - Image 1--*



*Innovator 2 of the Day - Image 2--

*
*This is a tough cookie..lets see if you can get him...!!!
**Start guessing now...remember...the user who answers correctly the fastest WINS!!!

Entries will be accepted till 6.30PM, 30th Nov 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Innovator of the DAY!! F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 6 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 5 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 2 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 1

----------


## wasimakram

Arvind Kejriwal

----------


## Saumya

I think its Mr. Manishankar Aiyar?

----------


## Rajatswm

hint please......  :(:

----------


## Nikhil Pillay

hint plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Himanshu Singal

amit agarwal  :):

----------


## Rajatswm

I got him.... 
He is Amit Agarwal : )

----------


## Saumya

[MENTION=26437]Rajatswm[/MENTION] & [MENTION=40529]Himanshu Singal[/MENTION]

Guys..why are you making it easy for other people out here..!!

Both of you have already won once in F!  Contests in this week,,,and according to their rules..you can't win again this week..!!!

So chillaxxx...and let the other ppl play for some days...!!

BTW..thanks for your reply..!!  :P:

----------


## Dongre

amit agarwal  :):   :):

----------


## Rajatswm

[MENTION=63]Sakshi Dutta[/MENTION]... plz check.. there is a cheating done by @Himanshu Singal  ... he just edited his previous post with the correct answer .. in case you edit your post it does not changes the time of posting.. his previous answer was *"Senapathy Gopalakrishnan" 
I have saved mail as proof for the same..* 

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

@Shakshi Datta @Administrator .. please check your mails.. you will find it

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*[MENTION=26437]Rajatswm[/MENTION] - Thanks for notifying. Even our team noticed the cheating done by [MENTION=40529]Himanshu Singal[/MENTION]. We have taken the necessary steps to prevent such acts from happening in the future..

[MENTION=40529]Himanshu Singal[/MENTION] is debarred from F! Contests with immediate effect...*

----------


## Himanshu Singal

hey rajat,there is time on the post...........it shows that i posted after you.she checked the timing not the post.........you will win

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

*Re: F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3*  							amit agarwal  


  					 						Last edited by Himanshu Singal; Today at 01:00 PM. 					 					 				 *Achievements:*   


i know i will not be the winner bcoz of timing......i just changed my answer so that there will no two posts......timing is wriitem there clearly......

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

it is clearly mention the timing so you will easily get who posted first @ sakshi dutta

----------


## Saumya

okay..Dude 1 is Amit Agarwal...

Whos d second one..??

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Due to the unfortunate act done by [MENTION=40529]Himanshu Singal[/MENTION], we have added another image for today...  :): 

Try and get this one..this is an easy one..!  :P:

----------


## namita,nijhawan

i. Amit Agarwal
2. Jimmy Wales (Wikipedia) ?

----------


## Dongre

1. amit agarwal
2. jimmy wales

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

* @namita,nijhawan   @Dongre   have answered correctly! But Namitahas won previously this week. So she is not eligible to win this one!

So Winner for Innovator of the Day for Day 3 is [MENTION=40996]Dongre[/MENTION]!!

Correct Answers--

1. Amit Agarwal, Founder Labnol.org

2. Jimmy Wales, Co-Founder, Wikipedia

Good Work done by everyone who took part...now proceed to today's thread...!!!

[MENTION=40996]Dongre[/MENTION] takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!
*

----------

